# Cupcakes for MAC



## Sushi~Flower (Feb 6, 2010)

Staff meeting tomorrow, so I thought I would indulge in a little colorful cupcake action  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Let the color fest begin!





Almost done





Tada!


----------



## MACATTAK (Feb 6, 2010)

You are so talented!  Your co-workers are very lucky!


----------



## Babylard (Feb 6, 2010)

wow so eastery. can i come too?... ill carry them for you..........


----------



## Honey xOo (Feb 6, 2010)

so cute. i love baking cupcakes


----------



## cupcake_x (Feb 7, 2010)

Those are so cute! And look really yummy.


----------



## hello_my_apple (Feb 7, 2010)

these are amazing!


----------



## Kyandii (Feb 7, 2010)

They look so yummy!


----------



## Susanne (Feb 7, 2010)

What an awesome idea!! I hope they will appreciate your work, I definitely would!


----------



## Novavelle (Feb 7, 2010)

*they're so pretty I'd be sad to eat them!*


----------



## DOLLface (Feb 7, 2010)

They're gorgeous!

I love baking cupcakes.


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 7, 2010)

wow! those are awesome!!! great job, i hope the guys at mac liked them!!!


----------



## purple_pumpkin (Feb 7, 2010)

Those look delicious !!!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Feb 9, 2010)

Total WIN


----------



## n_c (Feb 9, 2010)




----------



## BEA2LS (Feb 11, 2010)

they are so cute and look so yummy!


----------



## Sushi~Flower (Feb 14, 2010)

Thanks Guys! The cupcakes went over quite well at the meeting


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 14, 2010)

Those are a work of art!


----------

